# Papaya-coconut milk, some kind of tiger stripes, and rose soaps :)



## seven (Dec 22, 2013)

this one is papaya-coconut milk combo. the orange one is obviously papaya. i cheated a bit by adding just a dash of color coz i dont want this part to go brown. the white one is coconut milk. did the hanger swirl, and scented with toasted coconut mixed with a dash of coconut lime verbena.






some kind of tiger stripes, lol.. poured each color after another till it's finished. didnt really like the top (it was supposed to have more peak, but i didnt get a chance to wait for the batter to firmed up a bit, coz my fiancee was hurrying me to go somewhere. **** him for messing with my soap!). the blue sprinkles were just left over soaps that i chopped to bits. scented with love spell mixed with lick me all over. 






did this one quite a while ago actually. colors were pink clay and TD. scents were fresh cut roses mixed with bulgarian rose. the rose petals got so dark 

thanks for looking..


----------



## neeners (Dec 22, 2013)

beautiful!!  love them all!!


----------



## lsg (Dec 22, 2013)

Lovely soap!


----------



## judymoody (Dec 22, 2013)

Very detailed!  They are all lovely.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 22, 2013)

I love all 3!


----------



## seven (Dec 22, 2013)

thank you ladies


----------



## Tienne (Dec 22, 2013)

Love, love, love especially the tiger striped one! It's beautiful! I love the thin lines and the colours are so pretty together! 

 I love the subtle colour the pink clay gives the rose soap. I have some white French clay and some red French clay, but no pink. I wonder if I could mix the two I have and get a pink? Probably not, (I should be so lucky) but I'm going to try anyway.


----------



## seven (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^
Thanks Tienne  am gonna try another tiger as this one wasnt like i had in mind. You know how it is, we imagined something and the result is different. Makes you wanna scratch your head hard. 

I guess you can try mixing the clays. Logically, red mixed with white = pink. The pink clay i have is australian. I regret not getting the french one as it is prettier color (lots more expensive tho.. Yea, now i remember why i didnt buy the french instead, lol).


----------



## Tienne (Dec 22, 2013)

We always want what we don't have. LOL 

I want the Australian clays so bad. I love the colours of the red and pink Australian clays and have been pining to get some, but I have all this French clay I have to get through first. I don't think French clay is all that it's cracked up to be, to be honest. It feels great but the colours are a bit blah. The green French clay I have isn't even close to being green, it gives more of a brownish grey colour. (It's just plain ol' dirt coloured!)  It makes great face masks, though. 

Are those tall soaps made in your new mold? Their dimensions are simply perfect!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 22, 2013)

Dang those are nice. Love those tiger stripes. Reminds me of the coloured sands in the bottles.


----------



## seven (Dec 23, 2013)

Tienne said:


> We always want what we don't have. LOL
> 
> Are those tall soaps made in your new mold? Their dimensions are simply perfect!



**** right! do we ever get satisfied? lol 
i've promised myself to get some french clays the next time i'm going to aussie. i think i should at least try it, right? *another excuse to buy*

and yes, the papaya and tiger were made with the tall molds. i had them quite tall actually, i think i went a bit overboard with the tiger. it looks pretty darn tall, a bit too much. perhaps i'll cut the top and just make neat, square bars.



Derpina Bubbles said:


> Dang those are nice. Love those tiger stripes. Reminds me of the coloured sands in the bottles.



thanks, Derpina... muuaacccchhhh


----------



## renata (Dec 26, 2013)

Very beautiful soaps!


----------

